
In a World with the New Warriors Arena, No One Will Ever Lose Money Again - smacktoward
https://hmmdaily.com/2019/03/29/in-a-world-with-the-new-warriors-arena-no-one-will-ever-lose-money-again/
======
masonic
How soon people forget about the similar hype preceding the opening of Levi's
Stadium.

